# Picked this up today super rare fork Jan 65 lime caliper



## vastingray (Oct 22, 2022)

Picked this up today pretty rare fork Jan 65 caliper fork for 2 speed would be way to early for a 3 speed


----------



## Tom Carroll (Oct 22, 2022)

Pretty and not bad shape


----------



## nick tures (Oct 22, 2022)

very cool


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2022)

LA, a little later in 65, good thing the kids chain & lock didn't hang down to damage the fork!


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 23, 2022)

Tom,

That fork looks different. Probably just an early design ??
Yours doesn’t seem to have a taper from top to bottom, plus the stamped crease above the date is very prominent.

All the forks on my Stingrays have a taper (wide at top and narrower at the bottom) to them.
Also there is no sharp crease in the stamping at the bottom.

Below is a comparison of your (1+5) and my (9-5) fork.
Mine is wide at the top, narrower at the bottom, plus no heavy crease.


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 23, 2022)

^^^ I agree, something looks odd with that Jan ‘65 fork.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 23, 2022)

Wow, a chrome crown.
Neat!


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2022)

I also noticed that but thought it might the angle of the pic?


----------



## vastingray (Oct 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Tom,
> 
> That fork looks different. Probably just an early design ??
> Yours doesn’t seem to have a taper from top to bottom, plus the stamped crease above the date is very prominent.
> ...



Wow that’s interesting I guess this fork was only used for 5 days in Jan anything else it could of came on besides a stingray being that it’s Lime Chris ?


----------



## vastingray (Oct 23, 2022)

This had to be one of the first 2 speed forks I would imagine ?


----------



## vastingray (Oct 24, 2022)

I talked to Mark Wallace and Lucas they have both seen these on the early 65s  pretty interesting learn something everyday 😉👍👍


----------

